# Decarb Hash To Eat



## Feelinit (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I just ate a gram of my hash. I decarbed it in the oven with a little sesame oil at 200f for 20 min. Its only been about 30min since I ate it.

I really hoping this works. 

A few days ago I did .3 and barely felt it, so 2 hrs later I ate another .3 (didnt get where I wanted to be)

Unfortunately with my tolerance and decarb skills, it did not do much. The hash is good quality gets me ripped from smoking. I really want to give my lungs a break tho.

The first time I decarbed it I just heated up a spoon (felt like a damn crack head) with hash and olive oil for about 5 min above the stove.

Hoping this works, anyone have any tips to eat this?

This is bubble by the way.

I guess I will just try to eat more if this does not work. Maybe Im decarbing wrong?

Seems like I should be faded from a g?


----------



## gioua (Oct 16, 2011)

have tried eating hash b4 does nothing unless you let it sit in oil for a longer time... 2 hrs +. the issue is not the ammount your using... it's the way your using it...

dont add more to make it work.. 1 g of hash = aprox 7-15g of weed you should get pretty damn high off 1 g... infact most folks only need .25 of hash or less (.25 =2.5g weed GENERALLY) you need to cook it slower and longer... that simple... use 1 g hash about 1 tbls oil then once the oil-hash hash disolved stir it in peanutbutter add to some crackers then recook in foil for about 30 mins at 250-275

btw I just did this last night for a apple festival I am going to... I am pretty sure I will enjoy myself today!!


----------



## Feelinit (Oct 16, 2011)

Thx for the reply. So should I cook in the oven in oil for 2 hrs at 200f, then mix in PB and cook for another 30?

Ya I thought a g was plenty, looks like I need to try again.

I did get high off the g, but not as ripped as I would have liked.

Thx


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2011)

well again... I am not one to say my way is better then the others.. the main problem with edibles is consistency.. when I made my oil/hash mix I put the oil (about 1 tbls in a pyrex cup then had the cup on a heated surface (I used the top of a toaster oven... this is how I know it works .. it was not intentional!! I left the cup on the toaster oven (was making firecrackers) the heat warmed up the /oil/hash then I added PB to it... stirred it let it warm up a bit (maybe 30 mins) w.o the PB then added pB mixed with the oil-hash added to crackers cooked for 20 mins under 300 


serioulsy I have seen folks get ripped off less then .25 so I know it's "possible" just maybe not all folks... takes me 2g to get a noticeable effect


----------



## Medical Marijuna Club (Apr 7, 2017)

hmmm try when you have not eaten much a half gram normally will get me lit ... The bubble hash I use can make 20 gummies out of a gram and they come out around 40 milligrams thc 2 of them and most people are beyond good ... though hey I have eaten a lot more. when I decarb hash I do somewhere between 200 and 250 degrees from 10 to 30 minutes depending on the amount of coconut oil its mixed with I let the hash heat for about 5 to 10 minutes than add aprox 2 grams to a gram is a recipe I am using takes oil base


----------

